
The Heinz ketchup bottle: a good design? - rglovejoy
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/04/13/fashion/13iht-design13.html?_r=1&ref=global-home
======
windsurfer
<http://www.bugmenot.com/view/nytimes.com>

